# Poor Bill



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2006)

Bill Clinton went in for some surgery and as he is waking up he is moaning and thrashing about. The Recovery Room Nurse asks Bill if everything is okay. Bill replies that he has just seen the face of Death. 

The Nurse then asked Hillary to leave the Recovery Room and to please what in the Waiting room.  :P  :roll:


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

And right after Hillary left the nurse had to give poor Bill a shot of Demerol in the butt to ease his pain. The poor nurse had to ask Ol Bill to point out the spot 'cause he's all A$$!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2006)

:lol:  :lol:  :P ROTFLMBO
Not only all a$$, but one of the biggest ones, to boot!!


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

No arguement here!

 :D


----------



## vaguy (Sep 17, 2006)

Too Funny..... :lol:


----------

